# Bugs, Quirks, Questions



## Janice (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome to the latest version of Specktra, I hope this new CMS integration will lead to a more robust and resourceful community. Please report any quirks, errors, bugs, and/or general feedback in this thread.  We need to make sure everything is working properly so your feedback is important. If you encounter an error message please share it here as well so we can take a look at the issue.


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking great!!!  In your signature, the Forum Leader list link http://specktra.net/showgroups.php gets a Page not Found error and the Specktra beauty news link http://blog.specktra.net gets an Internal Server Error.


----------



## Leila_Lei (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks alright for me but where did the rest of the collections go? So far I only see 4 for 2008 and some other ones


----------



## Janice (Jan 2, 2009)

There is still much to be done Leila, don't worry everything will be accounted for by this weekend. Have fun exploring!


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 2, 2009)

Me likey! I cant tell you all how much I missed the forum during the downtime.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 2, 2009)

Are the times off? It's only 11:50 AM for me right now but looking at yyour posts, it says Today @ 4 something PM..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also..is this the only layout available? The old one had that little drop list at the bottom on the page with Romantic Speckles and stuff but now it's gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: And this post says it was posted 5:51


----------



## SuSana (Jan 2, 2009)

^^^Me too.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm excited that the topic tagging is in the blog posts, but maybe we should also have a list of Topics on the right hand side for easy browsing as well? That's a feature I tend to use pretty often on blogs.


----------



## vikitty (Jan 2, 2009)

It looks a bit unaligned and squished for me -- using FireFox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will fiddle around and try the other skins to see if that helps.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine is all over the place...Page very long....lots of scrolling down....


----------



## NicksWifey (Jan 2, 2009)

I keep getting kicked off, as in logging in, being able to see the main forum page where all of the forums are located but when I click on one, for example "Chatter", I have to log in again.
Also, is everyone's inbox working correctly or is this out because of the forum still undergoing maintenance?

Thanks Janice and everyone else for your hard work!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 2, 2009)

I was under the understanding that premium members would not have any advertisments after they logged in.  Will this be changed as well?


----------



## vikitty (Jan 2, 2009)

I seem to be having an issue where my posts won't show up, and then when I repost they show up TWICE. (Hence an accidental bump at my sales thread, soorry!)


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks great Janice.

Im having the same issue as Brit though, 
It keeps logging me out no matter where I click.
I click forums, it asks me to log in, I log in, click forums, it asks me to log in.
Same with user CP.

Good work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 2, 2009)

When I logged in for the first time today, it took me to a page that just said "Page Not Found". I clicked back to the main page, and I was logged in... and hadn't had any problems since.


----------



## Meryl (Jan 2, 2009)

My posts aren't showing up in the CB, either.  Then, when I try and re-post, it says it is a duplicate... but the original one is still not showing up.

Anyone else with this problem?

ETA - never mind, it's just a few minutes slow to appear.

This site is gorgeous now!


----------



## genduk26 (Jan 2, 2009)

User CP doesn't work well:
1. it's not up to date for whatever thread i subscribe.
2. i unsubscribe a thread but the thread is still there everytime i check my subscriptions.  
i like the new site though.. i guess i need to learn more


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 2, 2009)

Where'd my post go? Did it get deleted? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




okay now more posts are showing up. maybe it's a lag?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for your hard work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the new homepage! 
The links in the color collections threads aren't working yet because of the added "forum/" but they sure will be fixed soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't had any problems with posting or beeing logged out yet.

I personal however don't like fixed widths for forums because I have a higher resolution and I have to scroll more and have a lot of free space on the left and right. But that is more my personal taste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: I've found one little bug. The newest reputations don't show up in the user cp.


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not able to post it seems. I dont get an error message, they just dont show up.  

Update: now I see some, but not all?


----------



## minni4bebe (Jan 2, 2009)

Are the old links not working? Like fotd's and tutorials I saved in my favorites...if I click on one, it takes me to the main page


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 2, 2009)

Also, none of my previous blog posts seem to have been transferred to the new format.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Janice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you for your work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But there are still a few things:

I am using Firefox and the pages in the threads don't seem to use the full site if that makes any sense. There is a lot of space on the right side.

And the time doesn't work right here for us German girls! 

We have GMT + 1:00 hour (Brussels, Copenhagen, Madrid, Paris) here but it doesn't work for us on specktra at the moment.

Thanks for help!


----------



## vikitty (Jan 2, 2009)

Girls, if you are having issues with posts not appearing, etc etc -- try a HARD REFRESH. Hold down CONTROL and then hit REFRESH on your browser or press F5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It seems the board is slow to do this automatically, so things are not appearing as quickly as they should.


----------



## Meryl (Jan 2, 2009)

My posts are showing up... then not...?

Also I can't delete messages in my INBOX, it's full and I don't want it to be.


----------



## Janice (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm afraid that patience is going to be key with some of these issues. We're aware of the posts not showing immediately, timezones being wonky, and also the issue with members not being able to do certain actions like delete their PM's or save the information in their userCP. In fact, every item that you have brought up has been "ticketed" to be looked at. 

The forum is now fixed width. Which means that it is set to a certain size. There is no longer an option to have this set differently as the forum is fully integrated with the rest of the site. I know this will be a difficult transition for some to make, but I appreciate the effort that it takes to adjust to the new site.


----------



## Janice (Jan 2, 2009)

One more thing, if a INTERNAL link doesn't work it SHOULD be redirected. If it's NOT redirected you should be able to just add a /forum after http://specktra.net and it will work fine. We're working on making sure that ALL links are redirected to the new URL's.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I'm afraid that patience is going to be key with some of these issues. We're aware of the posts not showing immediately, timezones being wonky, and also the issue with members not being able to do certain actions like delete their PM's or save the information in their userCP. In fact, every item that you have brought up has been "ticketed" to be looked at. 

*The forum is now fixed width. *Which means that it is set to a certain size. There is no longer an option to have this set differently as the forum is fully integrated with the rest of the site. I know this will be a difficult transition for some to make, but I appreciate the effort that it takes to adjust to the new site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We sure will just need a few days to get used to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am soo happy that specktra is back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much! 

The newer MAC smileys don't work right now.


----------



## vikitty (Jan 2, 2009)

Aw man. Bummed about the fixed width. Maybe I can write a GreaseMonkey script for FireFox to fix it. XD


----------



## Janice (Jan 2, 2009)

Premium members - are you still seeing ads? This issue should be resolved now.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2009)

Is there a 'New Posts' link like there was on the old forum?  And the link you provided for FAQs is displaying a 'Not Found' error message for me.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Premium members - are you still seeing ads? This issue should be resolved now._

 
No ads!!  Thank you Janice.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Premium members - are you still seeing ads? This issue should be resolved now._

 
I don't see any.


----------



## Janice (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Is there a 'New Posts' link like there was on the old forum?  And the link you provided for FAQs is displaying a 'Not Found' error message for me._

 
The "New Posts" button, along with the FAQ's are located in the navigation area right underneath the 40k members join the forum today graphic. Right above the bar where it says "Greetings UserName" when you're logged in.


----------



## amber_j (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Premium members - are you still seeing ads? This issue should be resolved now._

 
I see ads sometimes. I sound like the kid from The Sixth Sense! I guess it will all settle down eventually.
Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_The "New Posts" button, along with the FAQ's are located in the navigation area right underneath the 40k members join the forum today graphic. Right above the bar where it says "Greetings UserName" when you're logged in._

 

Hi Janice, 

The dark grey area underneath the "40K members" and above "Greetings" is totally blank for me.  There is no user menu at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This wasn't an issue for me earlier today.


----------



## vikitty (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't see any ads because I have AdBlock on FF which kills them... so I'm guessing that explains the empty square and rectangle? That makes a lot more sense and was why I was all "Why is the top all misaligned?"


----------



## Janice (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Hi Janice, 

The dark grey area underneath the "40K members" and above "Greetings" is totally blank for me.  There is no user menu at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This wasn't an issue for me earlier today._

 
 That's because it's coded for ads, since you don't view ads that area will be blank from now on. Doh, wait - I just re read what you said. Will create a new ticket for you. Is it possible for you to share a screenshot of what you're seeing?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 2, 2009)

There are alignment issues for me as well. If you like, I can take some screen shots.


----------



## Asphyxia (Jan 2, 2009)

Are there themes to choose from or just one? I could not find an option to select a theme, but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Jan 2, 2009)

I really hope the Romantic Speckles theme/layout is brought back, the current one makes it annoying to read anything. Also, the whole forum is not completely centered for me either. It's off to the left a bit.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet but after I am done reading the new posts in a thread it is still bold as if I have not read it.  I assume that this is being worked on but I thought that I would mention it.  I am also getting a message that says that no new FOTDs have been posted within 7 days and it is requiring me to log in again.  

Thanks again for all of your hard work Janice & Mods.


----------



## franimal (Jan 2, 2009)

I am DYING without my new posts link also. I have to open a post before I can see the bar with the menu.


----------



## nenalinda27 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have messages in my inbox and I can't read them.  It keeps asking me to login.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm having serious lag issues as well. :/  One page says I've cleaned my inbox, another says no way, and threads are t aking awhile to post. :/


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 3, 2009)

I have to reload the page in order to get new posts to actually show up even though I have clicked on the new link/post


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm just a little confused... can someone please let me know where to find the User CP button now?

EDIT: Found it now...


----------



## jrm (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone else find that the width of the site seems to have shrunk dramatically?   It used to fill my browser window, width-wise, and now it's barely 70%.  If I were to use full-screen in the browser, it's more like 55%.   I know my monitor isn't small - but I can't be the only one seeing this.

Just seems like everything is a lot more squished up than it used to be.

Another thing I've noticed is the page navigation buttons in threads seem to be very spread out.  Not sure if this is an internet explorer vs Firefox bug (i'm using firefox), but yeah .. huge gaps between pages, 1, 2, etc.

Anyways - I'm sure people are working on this stuff.

Looking forward to seeing things come back to the standard they were previously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jenna


----------



## Asphyxia (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm logged in, but it says "Private" in the FOTD forum for me. However, it really is not private because I can still get in. I think its logging me out each time I go to the forums.


----------



## COBI (Jan 3, 2009)

I was frustrated because I couldn't find the "new posts" but then I realized I have to be in the forums page.

It sounds like some may be having actual display issues, but hopefully this will help others.







Of course, for the last hour or so, it seems to be hung up because even when I've been gone for a while, it says this when I try to access new posts: This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in 14 seconds.


----------



## Brelki (Jan 3, 2009)

I, too, am having problems with not being able to delete messages in my Inbox, but I'm also having problems with seeing new messages.  I just received an email saying I had a new message, but when I went to check it here, it wasn't there (even though it keeps telling me I have one new message).


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Jan 3, 2009)

^^^I am having the same problem with seeing new PM's after being emailed with a notification. I haven't noticed any other problems yet, but the site is looking great I must say! Great job Janice & co.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Premium members - are you still seeing ads? This issue should be resolved now._

 
Yes the ads are still there


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vikitty* 

 
_I seem to be having an issue where my posts won't show up, and then when I repost they show up TWICE. (Hence an accidental bump at my sales thread, soorry!)_

 
Exactly! I can't see my posts until I re-post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, the time shows incorrectly.

EDIT : I see lotsa issues have been taken up n m just duplicating few! Sry ... Couldn't see my own post and now can't delete ...


----------



## Susanne (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I'm just a little confused... can someone please let me know where to find the User CP button now?

EDIT: Found it now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The User CP button is still not on the main page. Click on "Forums" to find USER CP and New Posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW I can't log out! But that doesn't matter. You all know I am sleeping from time to time


----------



## Janice (Jan 3, 2009)

We're logging the issues as they come up, thanks for sharing them with us.

If you're a PM still seeing ads please clear out your cookies, start a new browser session and then log back into Specktra.


----------



## Janice (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_There are alignment issues for me as well. If you like, I can take some screen shots._

 
If it's slightly to the left, then that's normal. Screenshots would be helpful in issue tracking though.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asphyxia* 

 
_Are there themes to choose from or just one? I could not find an option to select a theme, but I wanted to make sure._

 
As of right now, there are no other theme options.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AvantGardeDoll* 

 
_I really hope the Romantic Speckles theme/layout is brought back, the current one makes it annoying to read anything. Also, the whole forum is not completely centered for me either. It's off to the left a bit._

 
The Romantic Speckles theme was no longer supported, as of now it completely outdated and will no longer be used.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I don't know if this has been mentioned yet but after I am done reading the new posts in a thread it is still bold as if I have not read it.  I assume that this is being worked on but I thought that I would mention it.  I am also getting a message that says that no new FOTDs have been posted within 7 days and it is requiring me to log in again.  

Thanks again for all of your hard work Janice & Mods.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will create a ticket to track your issues.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I have to reload the page in order to get new posts to actually show up even though I have clicked on the new link/post_

 
I have to do this as well. It will be addressed.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Anyone else find that the width of the site seems to have shrunk dramatically?   It used to fill my browser window, width-wise, and now it's barely 70%.  If I were to use full-screen in the browser, it's more like 55%.   I know my monitor isn't small - but I can't be the only one seeing this.

Just seems like everything is a lot more squished up than it used to be.

Another thing I've noticed is the page navigation buttons in threads seem to be very spread out.  Not sure if this is an internet explorer vs Firefox bug (i'm using firefox), but yeah .. huge gaps between pages, 1, 2, etc.

Anyways - I'm sure people are working on this stuff.

Looking forward to seeing things come back to the standard they were previously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jenna_

 
The fixed width is staying, the forum is now fully integrated with the rest of the site and nested within the site container. 

The page numbers will need to be fixed, I noticed that as well. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asphyxia* 

 
_I'm logged in, but it says "Private" in the FOTD forum for me. However, it really is not private because I can still get in. I think its logging me out each time I go to the forums._

 
Please try logging out, clearing cookies, begin a new browser session and log back into Specktra. That may help, if not I will be happy to look further into it for you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AvantGardeDoll* 

 
_I really hope the Romantic Speckles theme/layout is brought back, the current one makes it annoying to read anything. Also, the whole forum is not completely centered for me either. It's off to the left a bit._

 
ditto and it's very long..I feel like I am scrolling and scrolling...
But I know it's a work in progress...I also can't see my posts ..strange


----------



## nunu (Jan 3, 2009)

I was able to see and click on the New posts and user CP sections last night but now it seems to have gone?

I find this new theme very hard to navigate through and how squished everything is doesn't help




But thank you Janice for all of your hard work.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ditto and it's very long..I feel like I am scrolling and scrolling...
But I know it's a work in progress...I also can't see my posts ..strange_

 

I totally agree! That's way too much scrolling and it's not centered at all...

But great job with the upgrade! The site looks great!


----------



## Exotica (Jan 3, 2009)

i'm trying to view bbr swatches and everytime I try and click on the link it takes me back to the specktra blog.. really frustrating


----------



## user79 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not sure how the Gallery works? Where do I go to upload pics? When I click on My Gallery it just says I haven't uploaded anything but I don't see where I can do so...


----------



## nunu (Jan 3, 2009)

I can see the user cp and new posts tab now. Thanks.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 3, 2009)

Advertisements are gone sinced I cleared my cookies! Thanks

Adding...In order to see new posts I have to refresh each thread everytime I go on it...Or refresh after I post to see my posts


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm not sure how the Gallery works? Where do I go to upload pics? When I click on My Gallery it just says I haven't uploaded anything but I don't see where I can do so..._

 
I think via the 'contribute' button?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_ 



_

 
OK, this view I cannot see.  My screen does not look like this, even when I'm on the Forums page.


----------



## angi (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't get onto the forums through the 'forums' link. When I click on forums it takes me to the page that says Specktra is being updated. Its been like this since Specktra was undergoing it's downtime. 

The only way I can get onto the forums is to go to a recent thread, and then jump forums at the bottom of the page. And then when I am in a thread the specktra information box (above my username) is missing and I just have a huge grey rectangle. 

Am I doing something wrong? I've tried refreshing, logging out then in again, clearing my cookies, but nothing seems to have helped.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 3, 2009)

Well it looks like I will no longer be browsing specktra at school. The new fixed width doesn't work very well on my school laptop (Asus EEE, it's tiny). I guess specktra will only be an at home guilty pleasure, although like other who have widescreens have said there's a lot of empty/unused space due to the fixed width.

I do like the new look of the front pages, however I'm not really thrilled with the how the forums are set up. I'll play around some more, I'm sure it will all grow on me eventually.


----------



## Janice (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Exotica* 

 
_i'm trying to view bbr swatches and everytime I try and click on the link it takes me back to the specktra blog.. really frustrating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Can you share the link that you're trying to view?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm not sure how the Gallery works? Where do I go to upload pics? When I click on My Gallery it just says I haven't uploaded anything but I don't see where I can do so..._

 
Sure, good question!! Everything is driven through the  "contribute" navigation at the top of the menu. Simply select what type pf media you wish to upload and follow the the instructions.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_
Adding...In order to see new posts I have to refresh each thread everytime I go on it...Or refresh after I post to see my posts_

 
That's a known issue, it will be addressed.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OK, this view I cannot see.  My screen does not look like this, even when I'm on the Forums page._

 
I'll need a screenshot of what you see so I can help you and the others who are having this issue.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_I can't get onto the forums through the 'forums' link. When I click on forums it takes me to the page that says Specktra is being updated. Its been like this since Specktra was undergoing it's downtime. 

The only way I can get onto the forums is to go to a recent thread, and then jump forums at the bottom of the page. And then when I am in a thread the specktra information box (above my username) is missing and I just have a huge grey rectangle. 

Am I doing something wrong? I've tried refreshing, logging out then in again, clearing my cookies, but nothing seems to have helped._

 
You'll need to either try restarting your computer or starting a new browser session. (i.e. closing all your browser windows and opening a new one)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_Well it looks like I will no longer be browsing specktra at school. The new fixed width doesn't work very well on my school laptop (Asus EEE, it's tiny). I guess specktra will only be an at home guilty pleasure, although like other who have widescreens have said there's a lot of empty/unused space due to the fixed width.

I do like the new look of the front pages, however I'm not really thrilled with the how the forums are set up. I'll play around some more, I'm sure it will all grow on me eventually._

 
Sorry to all whom this inconveniences, I truly believe this update was needed and this was the best decision/direction for the community. We'll work out the bugs for sure, but the forum width will not be changing. I appreciate the effort you all put into adjusting, it means a lot to me you continue to enjoy the site.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay guys, heres a few of my issues. If anyone could help it would be much appreciated.

1. Doesn't work at all with Mozilla Firefox. I have to use IE just to use Specktra. Does anyone know why MF isnt working? It won't let me do anything except constantly asking me to log in, even if I have a bunch of times.

2. My sub'd threads won't go away. I go check on the recent posts, click to USER CP, and all the same threads are listed even though there are no new posts.

3. I'm still having the logging in issue, even if I have, It still logs me out sometimes and then logs me in again and won't let me access the forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. My time is off. Im sure there is an easy way to fix this, I just don't know what it is.

5. Same issue that you're already aware of with the posts not showing up. 

thanks for all your hard work everyone!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 3, 2009)

Janice

Having just gone thru this with My husbands business..I know how hard you are working....It is a time consuming and long initial process...We truly appreciate you!!! Thank you for all you do!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Okay guys, heres a few of my issues. If anyone could help it would be much appreciated.

1. Doesn't work at all with Mozilla Firefox. I have to use IE just to use Specktra. Does anyone know why MF isnt working? It won't let me do anything except constantly asking me to log in, even if I have a bunch of times.
_

 
I use Firefox and I'm not having any problems. Do you have any addons that may be blocking it?


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 3, 2009)

my times are off, I keep getting message notification but when I open them they are messages I already received, pages don't look right and at first i couldn't log on....


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: site upgrade - bugs*

The search function isn't working either in case you weren't aware of that.

Loving the sleeker look of the site though. Thanks Janice!


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I use Firefox and I'm not having any problems. Do you have any addons that may be blocking it?_

 
No, I always use Specktra with Firefox, it just stopped working after the switch.

I don't even have a firewall or virus protection right now, I'm in the midst of switching between two programs for virus protection, so there isn't even anything installed that could be blocking it. Hopefully its just a temporary thing.


----------



## nunu (Jan 3, 2009)

When i click on first new post on a thread it takes me back 3-4 pages and won't let me view the new posts


----------



## Janice (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_When i click on first new post on a thread it takes me back 3-4 pages and won't let me view the new posts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
At this time, until it's fixed, you'll need to manually refresh the thread. F5 or shift + refresh


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't access my User CP, when i click on it, it shows the login page (even if i'm already logged in) and if i re-enter my informations, it only redirects to the forum main page.
So i can't access my CP at all


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 3, 2009)

The new site is on it's way to being great!

I have run across a few things in my adventures...the times are off (as others have noticed)...some pages have a lot of scrolling and my PMs seem to be going haywire...for instance, it will say I have 2, then I'll check and there will be no new ones displayed, but then if I delete some past pms, they will show up - but then the ones I had deleted previously reappear and the pm notify will tell me I have two again. Wow, did that make any sense? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for all of your hard work!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 3, 2009)

Woohoo, I have my menu bar back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  yay!

The only problem I am having now is that when I get a notification email with a reply on a subscribed thread, if I click on the thread link in the email, the page won't load.


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 3, 2009)

When I click the "Forums" link I get a bulletin message saying site improvements are still under way. However, I can access this thread through the blog post by Janice ("welcome to the new specktra"). Is there some other link to access the forum, or what am I missing?


----------



## Asphyxia (Jan 3, 2009)

Everything looks good for me today. Thanks Janice!


----------



## nunu (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_At this time, until it's fixed, you'll need to manually refresh the thread. F5 or shift + refresh_

 
Thanks! It's fixed now i can see my own posts as well, i couldn't see them earlier.


----------



## concertina (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't see threads I've posted; specifically, a sale's post I made yesterday in the Sales Forum. I know people can see it, because I've gotten PMs, but *I* can't see it unless I go through my 'see all threads started by concertina* link in my profile. 

Also, on a few threads, I don't see the option to click on the next page of the thread. If I go back to the forum page and click on the second page, I can see it. But from inside the thread, I have no option to see the next page.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, Ive already read that the width of the boards is set, but is there going to be anything done to make it compatible with firefox? I cant use IE on this ancient computer that I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and so far Im doing a lot of scrolling back and forth across the page to read one post, or use the quick reply its all the way to the left of my screen. Also think a few people have mentioned the time and the page numbers being so far apart. The over all change is nice and I know its a lot of hard work! Thank you and I swear Ill try and be patient!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 3, 2009)

^ hmm that's odd because i use firefox and it works fine for me


----------



## Willa (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know if it was meant to be like that but at first sight, it looks like nothing is aligned for me. The old ''fixed'' liquid version was perfect, but now sometimes its aligned on the left but the message box is aligned on the right, then too much space under the ''reply to thread'' phrase up the page, and the announcement box looks empty with only a little phrase. 

And like Tish said, it somewhat looks like the page never ends (bottom).

I like the blog option!
I might try to post something, is anobody allowed to?
Is it moderated before posted?





Edit :

Here is one alignement problem I saw


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I keep getting kicked off, as in logging in, being able to see the main forum page where all of the forums are located but when I click on one, for example "Chatter", I have to log in again.
Also, is everyone's inbox working correctly or is this out because of the forum still undergoing maintenance?

Thanks Janice and everyone else for your hard work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ditto.  I have to keep logging in, whenever I switch topics in the forum. I dont have access to FOTD at all, even after I log in. Everything seems misaligned too.  
Sorry to complain


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 3, 2009)

I am having the same problem as COBI, except it tells me to try again in 7 seconds & when I do, I still can't get to the new posts because that message pops up again.


----------



## minni4bebe (Jan 3, 2009)

None of my saved links are working yet...Are they going to or should I just delete them?


----------



## panther27 (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't load new posts or see them,refreshing doesn't work anymore.I am not able to do anything.


----------



## Exotica (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Can you share the link that you're trying to view?
_

 
to avoid confusion i've uploaded some screenshots.... 
hope this helps

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e2...creenshot1.jpg
the link i'm trying to view is circled

then when I click on it this is what I get....
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e2...creenshot2.jpg
if you look at the url it says /mac-brunette-blonde-redhead-jan-09-a-116074
however instead of the swatches appearing all I get is the specktra blog

this has happend on several other links i've clicked on too


----------



## Janice (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Exotica* 

 
_to avoid confusion i've uploaded some screenshots.... 
hope this helps

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e2...creenshot1.jpg
the link i'm trying to view is circled

then when I click on it this is what I get....
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e2...creenshot2.jpg
if you look at the url it says /mac-brunette-blonde-redhead-jan-09-a-116074
however instead of the swatches appearing all I get is the specktra blog

this has happend on several other links i've clicked on too_

 
Ah yes, this is because we are still working on a certain SEO software compatibility with the new site. 

Please have patience, I've hired a company to develop this new site for us and all of our issues *will be* worked out they are a company and thus weekends are generally spent away from work. We should see progress on all of these issues in the coming week.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 4, 2009)

i cant see any of my own posts!!! =(


i know this kind of thing takes time, again thanks for all your doing to improve the site for us MAC addicts!!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 4, 2009)

Firstly, thank you for updating the site. I can't wait to start using it and seeing it in all of its pretty glory! I saw a preview of it in the Oasis and was blown away. I'm having some technical difficulties which I will list below 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm using Firefox and these are the bugs I'm experiencing.

1. Can't view the front page properly. This is what I see: 
http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r...front_page.jpg

I thought that the site hadn't been launched yet for the past day until I saw this thread lol! I cleared my cookies, tried disabling my add-ons, checked my security settings etc... I can't seem to load the updated site into Firefox at all. Firefox users who are not having issues - can you please let us know what version you are running, what OS, etc..?? Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Can't seem to stay logged in - When I login it says "Thank you for logging in" but them I'm not actually logged in and I get asked again and so I login again. When I try to visit other places on the site it says I'm not logged in. Does that make sense??

3. Alignment is funny - As others have mentioned the content window is not centred and also the "Greetings, Last visited, and Private Messages" line is slightly off. See Link: http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r..._alignment.jpg

And also there is a big blank box to the right. At the bottom of the page the text alignment is also off a bit: http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r...lignment_2.jpg

A few of those are the major ones for me anyway. There are some little things that other people have already mentioned. 

Has anyone got any suggestions for Firefox users pleeease?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^OooOoO Bit of an update:
Front page now loading properly the majority of the time. Sometimes I get a blank screen but for the moment I can see all the pretty pictures. This is after clearing my cookies multiple times by doing:

Tools >> Page Info >> Secuirty >> View Cookies and then deleting all of the Specktra cookies and reloading. If you type Specktra into the search field Firefox will list all of the sites cookies which makes finding and deleting them easy. I don't know why it's suddenly working now. I cleared all of my cookies earlier with no good results.

Anyway, the site looks fantastic woohooo! I'm sure these bugs will all be sorted out in no time. >_<


----------



## BionicWoman (Jan 4, 2009)

I was just wondering when will the MAC Product Gallery be back up???
When i click on the link it takes me to a page that says No Photos Found.


----------



## nunu (Jan 4, 2009)

My menu bar disappeared again.


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm seeing the top menu options in a line of their own, instead of across the screen.

So instead of this:
Home  Forums  Blog  Collections  etcetc

I see this:
Home

Forums

Blog

Collections

etcetc

Is this the fixed width/scrolling problem people are talking about?


----------



## Willa (Jan 4, 2009)

Another alignement problem I found :


----------



## rbella (Jan 4, 2009)

Mine's working pretty good.  I love the new layout.  I think this particular quirk has been mentioned, but I am not sure if it is exactly the same as mine.  Not a big deal though, but when I click on a thread, I have to refresh it every time to get the new posts.  I know it will be fixed in the coming days, just wanted to throw it out there in case no one else has.

Thanks for all your hard work on keeping us up with the mainstream!!!!


----------



## franimal (Jan 4, 2009)

My home page is completely blank. www.specktra.net doesn't show anything at all  for me. My browser just says _done_ on the bottom left corner.


----------



## Meryl (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I can't load new posts or see them,refreshing doesn't work anymore.I am not able to do anything._

 
Same thing with me.

Hope I don't sound like I'm complaining, I just want to point this out.


----------



## COBI (Jan 4, 2009)

I keep getting the "wait 15 seconds" to search for new messages even though I've just come to the site.  I've been getting this all day.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 4, 2009)

In order to get to Specktra - I need to use the direct forum link:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/

If I just go to www.specktra.net - I do not get to the main page.  

This has just been happening to me in the last day or so.  Just so you are aware.

Massive thanks for all the work into the site upgrade!


----------



## nunu (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_In order to get to Specktra - I need to use the direct forum link:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/

If I just go to www.specktra.net - I do not get to the main page. 

This has just been happening to me in the last day or so. Just so you are aware.

Massive thanks for all the work into the site upgrade!_

 
Same problem here! 
Thanks for the link


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 4, 2009)

While the threads in the forum are still showing the same page format, any saved threads had to be re-saved because they won't show up from previous links.


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 4, 2009)

^^Same deal - I keep having to reload every page I go to, to see the newest posts.

For those whose "Refresh" buttons dont work anymore try holding down Ctrl and F5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for all the work - nice upgrade!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: How do I? A quickstart FAQ to forum features*

Ok.... I am sorry, but I reallly don't like the new way Specktra looks. The dark colors make it hard if not impossible to read, the little odd colors  AGAINST THE DARK color are next to impossible to find much less read. 
 I can't find ANYTHING like I used to and I feel totally LOST! I know it takes time to adjust but really......this is awful that I can't find anything without being on here for an hour hunting for it! What was wrong with the way we had it?  It was easy to read and easy to find what you wanted. Now it's not even pretty!!!!  AGAIN, I APOLOGIZE, BUT


----------



## jrm (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_The fixed width is staying, the forum is now fully integrated with the rest of the site and nested within the site container. _

 
I can't even *begin* to state how angry I am with that decision.  As someone with a screen of a decent size/width the site is woefully small and makes my entire experience of the site painful (at best).  Not happy. at all.


----------



## Brittni (Jan 4, 2009)

Same for me - if I just go to specktra.net, it says there is a database error. I have to use the /forum also.

Also, just not a fan/sure why the pages listed now the numbers are stretched. When you used to navigate from pages 1,2,3,4,5 they were close and now they are like

Page 5 of 5         < 1     ( spaceeeeeEE)      2    (spaceeee)           3  etc             4         5         Last

Just kind of quirk annoying. If that has to do with the fixed width, I am also very unhappy. It looks horrible, but that's just cause it's not my cup of tea.

And regardless, I still love the Specktra community.


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_In order to get to Specktra - I need to use the direct forum link:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/

If I just go to www.specktra.net - I do not get to the main page. 

This has just been happening to me in the last day or so. Just so you are aware.

Massive thanks for all the work into the site upgrade!_

 

Same problem here to, my times are also messed up and when I click on a link to a different page from a post it takes me to the main page. 

Thanks


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_In order to get to Specktra - I need to use the direct forum link:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/

If I just go to www.specktra.net - I do not get to the main page.  

This has just been happening to me in the last day or so.  Just so you are aware.

Massive thanks for all the work into the site upgrade!_

 
same here


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 5, 2009)

I cant get to my user CP anymore, it just asks me to log in over and over again.


----------



## Janice (Jan 5, 2009)

Tomorrow the tech team will be back in the office and we should start seeing our issues solved in order of priority. Appreciate the patience you all have shown over the weekend.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 5, 2009)

Uh oh..

Im an active seller/buyer on specktra and im in the middle of 1 swap and 2 transactions.. My email has been saying that im getting new messages but when i log into specktra there are no new messages in my inbox..

Yikes.. if im in a transaction with you, im sorry i cant reply


----------



## jrm (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Uh oh..

Im an active seller/buyer on specktra and im in the middle of 1 swap and 2 transactions.. My email has been saying that im getting new messages but when i log into specktra there are no new messages in my inbox..

Yikes.. if im in a transaction with you, im sorry i cant reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I had this exact same thing the other day;  The messages (oddly enough) turned up in my private message inbox on the site the next day ..


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm having a weird problem! I am totally able to login and browse from my office PC but, once am home and try logging in ... It simply keeps asking me to login .. Again and again and again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried everything .. Cleared cache and cookies ... Nothing!! Please tell me how to work it out ....


----------



## user79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I'm having a weird problem! I am totally able to login and browse from my office PC but, once am home and try logging in ... It simply keeps asking me to login .. Again and again and again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried everything .. Cleared cache and cookies ... Nothing!! Please tell me how to work it out ...._

 
This has nothing to do with the upgrade I imagine, you probably cleared the specktra cookie and have new cookies blocked. Make sure you allow cookies from specktra, you probably have a high content filter on.


----------



## Exotica (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Ah yes, this is because we are still working on a certain SEO software compatibility with the new site. 

Please have patience, I've hired a company to develop this new site for us and all of our issues *will be* worked out they are a company and thus weekends are generally spent away from work. We should see progress on all of these issues in the coming week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks janice


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_This has nothing to do with the upgrade I imagine, you probably cleared the specktra cookie and have new cookies blocked. Make sure you allow cookies from specktra, you probably have a high content filter on._

 
Thanks MissChievous, I'll try again when am home but, if I face it again then, I won't be able to let you know till tomorrow then!


----------



## Willa (Jan 5, 2009)

One more alignement shot







The numbers, like Brittni said, are very large

And the bottom box too


----------



## kittykit (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Mine is all over the place...Page very long....lots of scrolling down...._

 
Same here. It takes a while to load the page.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for improving Specktra, I will be patient.

I have many problems, a lot are already mentioned here.

The login button shows up as an X in a box all the time. So do some of the Smilies. Is this only happening to me?

The time zone is all wrong, it confuses me because it shows me the future time.

I can't see the new posts. One moment it is up, and then it is not.

I can't log out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I login at the forum page, it shows that I'm not login. But when I enter thread, I become login.

Please let us know if the site is suppose to be working so I know it's my computer settings or something screwing? *confused*


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a screenshot of what I see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...pecktrabug.jpg


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: site upgrade - bugs*

I can't post replies in Deep Thoughts.


----------



## Lapis (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: site upgrade - bugs*

I can't access the clearance bin, I keep being kicked out to sign in.


----------



## LilSphinx (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not able to access the site, at all, 'till after midnight. It's been like this for the past couple of days. When I try to access Specktra.net during the day I get a blank white page with alot of code at the top.  

-Is anyone else getting this? It makes no sense to me...why can I only get in late at night?


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 6, 2009)

I get that all the time too - many times a day. 
Does it look like this?

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...876/screen.jpg


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_i cant see any of my own posts!!! =(


i know this kind of thing takes time, again thanks for all your doing to improve the site for us MAC addicts!!!!_

 
HAHA. Yeah I responded to like 5 things last night and go back and NONE of them were there but when I went to my profile thing I could see all my responses,lol.


----------



## User93 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a lot of trouble!

Like Holy Rapture, it asks me to login again again and again, and does no actually log me in! Its not my pc, because it works on other websites, and I didnt change any settings lately.

Me too I dont see my posts, and when I reply to topic, I dont see me beeing the last poster neither.

Oh and I totally couldnt accsess specktra these 2 last days!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I have a lot of trouble!

Like Holy Rapture, it asks me to login again again and again, and does no actually log me in! Its not my pc, because it works on other websites, and I didnt change any settings lately.

Me too I dont see my posts, and when I reply to topic, I dont see me beeing the last poster neither.

Oh and I totally couldnt access specktra these 2 last days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly! All of what Alibi said holds good for me too. Last night, I tried to login again from my pc and got the same prob n then I realized that I hadn't touched any settings on that pc for about 2 years now!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was able to use Specktra easily before the upgrade ... Please do something about it so I can access Specktra all the time


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 6, 2009)

Loving the new more user friendly site.  However, just to echo a few hiccups on the forum site:

- Been logged out a few times when trying to post
- Not centred and lots of scrolling down
- tab bar has dropped so that menu options are vertical and not horizontal
- posts have appeared and then disappeared.
-  I dont think the site is refreshing right, a lot of threads are kinda stuck...but showing me as having new posts


----------



## LilSphinx (Jan 6, 2009)

*Automatically logged-out?*

I haven't seen mention anywhere on this site so far, and I've done a search for topics on this with no success...but I'm finding myself constantly being automatically logged out after periods of time. And it's not just periods of inactiveness. There have been several occasions where I've been browsing through pages of the FOTD's or the Traincase Forum and still, after a period of time unknown to me, I find myself logged out and have to log back in before I can do anything else.

Is this just me or is this a normal feature of this site? Also, can I disable this function? It's really annoying.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jan 6, 2009)

When I navigate to Specktra.net, I am automatically logged in. It tells me that I have PMs, but when I click on the link, it tells me to log in. I then try to log in several times, but for some reason it gives me an error message and I cannot access my PMs.


----------



## Janice (Jan 6, 2009)

A lot of the problems being described (that aren't formatting issues) are related to the cookies on your computer. If you have an old Specktra cookie in your browser the site will have many of the issues you are describing. 

You MUST clear your old Specktra cookie, and preferably your entire cache then in a NEW browser window open Specktra.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_A lot of the problems being described (that aren't formatting issues) are related to the cookies on your computer. If you have an old Specktra cookie in your browser the site will have many of the issues you are describing. 

You MUST clear your old Specktra cookie, and preferably your entire cache then in a NEW browser window open Specktra._

 
Is it posted anywhere how to do this? Yes, I am THAT dumb when it comes to computers. I think I may have to do this though.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 7, 2009)

URGHHH.....I'm having some of the same problems as everyone else. I've cleared the cache and everything seems worse. The time zone is really throwing me off, along with the fact that my posts are coming and going, threads are not being updated and I'm constantly logged out. This is all after my cookies and cache were cleared. 

As a matter of fact, I had to re-login to post this.


----------



## jdechant (Jan 7, 2009)

This is DRIVING ME CRAZY!! Lol...Its going on a week now and it is soooo painful just to try to figure out the site...constantly reloading the page to view replies, getting kicked off and having to re-enter information, not being able to access the site at all (certain times), site being SUPER slow, trying to count 6 hours ahead of my time zone to see when posts were made...etc etc...I know this is all from working out the Bugs and what not from the new system..but this is starting to MAKE ME GO NUTS!! lol..anyone else feel like this yet?? I know its not my computer either, as I access Specktra from multiple computers..


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 7, 2009)

im just glad im not the only one I thought my computer was holding out on me, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry my precious mac for ever doubting you (gives it a big hug)


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Update*

Are the "quirks" being worked on since the upgrade,. If you search something makeup related on the net and a specktra link comes up, you clikc on the link and it doesnt work. It just takes you to the beauty blog. VERY Frustrating! Also the site shows I have new pms that I have already read and I cant see new posts, etc. I seriously havent been on as much as usual becasue I feel like I cant even find the info I need.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 7, 2009)

I cleared my cookies and everything worked fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I got this heiroglyphics error for like 3 days straight and it doesnt log me out anymore.  But most of the time i can only see the orginal posters thread and i can never vew the responses no matter how much times i refresh


----------



## Willa (Jan 7, 2009)

I used not to see the advertisement (I guess it's a membership +) but now I see it.

And just wanted to tell you that right now, lots of girls outside USA and Canada can't access


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 7, 2009)

Does the 'Thanks' button still exist? It doesn't appear on some threads, but some posters have been thanked in those threads.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 7, 2009)

The ads just reappeared for me as well.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 7, 2009)

I haven't been able to access my user CP for days now...
It asks me to keep logging in over and over again and will never go there
this happens on both firebox and internet explorer, yes I've removed cookies and this is a new computer so I have no add ons or anything blocking specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone has a suggestion Id love to hear it, I haven't really been on specktra the past 4 or so days due to these issues. Thanks for your hard work mods, I know its difficult.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I haven't been able to access my user CP for days now...
It asks me to keep logging in over and over again and will never go there
this happens on both firebox and internet explorer, yes I've removed cookies and this is a new computer so I have no add ons or anything blocking specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone has a suggestion Id love to hear it, I haven't really been on specktra the past 4 or so days due to these issues. Thanks for your hard work mods, I know its difficult._

 

Did ya clear your internet cookies?  I had the exact same problem.  Then i cleared my cookies and it didnt log me out anymore even in user CP


----------



## Janice (Jan 7, 2009)

I had a conference call with Ciphent today to make sure we were all on the same page in regards to getting these issues prioritized, addressed and resolved. Just wanted to update you all that we are taking your issues seriously, tracking them and doing the best we can to get them fixed and done. I'm sorry it's taken longer than expected to get the kinks worked out, but I am doing everything I can to log your issues explicitly so they can be addressed. 

If you are experiencing problems with logging in, having problems seeing forums, not able to see your PM, etc and don't mind us logging into your account to replicate the problem. Please change your password to something generic and send a PM to *Technical Admin* with the generic password and a DETAILED explanation of the issue you are experiencing so that Adam can try to replicate the issue and resolve it.


----------



## Cinci (Jan 7, 2009)

yesterday I was having difficulties displaying new posts.  what was happening is when I would try to view new posts, it gave me an error telling me I had to wait 12 more seconds to refresh..   it gave me the exact same message over and over...  I logged in and attempted to view them from different computers.  I cleared my cookies, and done a hard refresh of pages, and that didn't work.  

Currently. i am able to view new posts, so i am not sure if this issue has been resolved before I could post or if it is just happening intermittently...

Also, my latest specktra thread reply email came from a random name @ciphent.com..  not sure if this is just a temporary thing or an error...


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jan 7, 2009)

*can't see the swatch threads*

Ok seriously what is going on.  If I click on any thread to see the swatches it redirects me to the blog page or something.  So frustrating.  I even tried to click on a posted link and it did the same way.


----------



## Janice (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_Also, my latest specktra thread reply email came from a random name @ciphent.com..  not sure if this is just a temporary thing or an error..._

 
Oops, that was my fault. I forgot to change a setting back earlier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fixed now.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks so much Janice!

I've been getting a new Database Error notice trying to see the last page of BBR discussion thread. And, I still have to refresh to see new posts etc.

Edit Update: And, the Database Error notice is also showing up when I go click on my "Latest Reputation Received".


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 7, 2009)

I've sent a PM to Holstrom 2 day ago or so, but haven't received any answer and actually, I don't know if she got it. 

Anyway, I have these problems:

- can't see threads that I started (not immediately),
- on some of my threads I can't see who thanked me although I can see that in User CP AFTER I change my Time Zone,
- my CP won't remember changes like - time zone, number of posts per page and other changes in that area,
- sometimes it won't show my own post if it has been the last one on some thread and sometimes it does show them, and then again it doesn't. Really confusing.

I think that's it for now. Thanks for reading me.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 7, 2009)

I have some of those same issues still ^^^ and Im having to delete all my private data or cookies before i can look at new posts here still, which is kind of throwing off my saved info. I know its still a work in progress, just letting you know..


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 7, 2009)

Petty, but is the old Script style 'Specktra.net' header going to return?


----------



## burbankqt (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Janice -

On the blog, I'm having a hard time getting on to the website. I get alot of errors. When I do get on the website I don't see the updated posts. Do you know what's going on?


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 7, 2009)

I am can see ads even though I am a premium member.  Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Janice (Jan 7, 2009)

The time being off by several hours should be fixed as of this afternoon.

Can I get more Premium Members check in and let me know if you're getting ads?

I need *specific error documentation* from members when you are reporting issues. It's the only way we can help you. If you're thrown an error code please let us know what it is and what page you were on when it happened.

Michie, I am waiting on the designer who made the previous design to free up so he can design us a new logo inspired by the previous one.


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Janice, I am still seeing ads. 

The only other issues I still have are that I need to "Shift-refresh" to see new posts on occasion, and intermittantly, I cannot access the site.  I get a "page cannot be displayed" error.  This happened to me all of yesterday evening.  Both from typing the URL directly, and from clicking a link within a thread subscription notice email.


----------



## Cinci (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Oops, that was my fault. I forgot to change a setting back earlier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fixed now._

 
Thanks Janice!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 7, 2009)

(Not sure if any of these have been mentioned) 

When I click "Forums" this is the message I get...so I have to go thru user User CP or New Posts then click on a forum or thread that way 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/image.php?type=dberrorDatabase errorThe database has encountered a problem.Please try the following:

Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser. 
Open the www.specktra.net home page, then try to open another page. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 
The www.specktra.net forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists. 
We apologise for any inconvenience.


Also, I still have to refresh as been noted to see new posts...or if I posts then I can see the new ones without refreshing.

I also have advertisements back as of today....


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 7, 2009)

^yep, thats what i'm getting too. And, some pages are just missing & you get the database error.
If you click on someones thanks to you - I get the same response instead of it directing me to the post they thanked me at.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jan 7, 2009)

I too am having some of those problems. I tried to go to my CP and was given a advertisment window only. I had to back click to the prior page to get back into specktra. It's better then yesterday, I couldnt stay logged on but can today.  I know these things take time and the more you know the better it will help fix it. Oh, one thing that happens on 99% of the pages is my name, mood, quick links, ect pull downs are all covered by the text on the upper left hand so I cant see them or use them.

Hope this helps & thanks for all of your hard work. I wanted to give you a thumbs up but I dont have any smiley options on this page.


----------



## Willa (Jan 7, 2009)

I still see adds, plus I'm getting pop ups
Wich I never have, the way my navigator is setted

Still have to hit refresh to see the page updated


----------



## devin (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_(Not sure if any of these have been mentioned) 

When I click "Forums" this is the message I get...so I have to go thru user User CP or New Posts then click on a forum or thread that way 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/image.php?type=dberrorDatabase errorThe database has encountered a problem.Please try the following:

Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser. 
Open the www.specktra.net home page, then try to open another page. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 
The www.specktra.net forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists. 
We apologise for any inconvenience.


Also, I still have to refresh as been noted to see new posts...or if I posts then I can see the new ones without refreshing.

I also have advertisements back as of today...._

 
I am also having some of the same issues. If I log into the blog when I click on forums I have to log in again, because I get logged out. When I click on "new posts" it logs me out. Then I click on "log in" and am taken back to the blog page. I have to click on "quick links" and "todays posts" to see any posts. Here is the message I get when I click on "new posts", eventhough I have already logged in:

You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
You are not logged in. Fill in the form at the bottom of this page and try again. 
You may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, your account may be awaiting activation. If you have registered and not yet activated your account you will be unable to participate in discussions. Alternatively the administrator may have disabled your account, please email [email protected] for further assistance. 

Thank you for your hard work and understanding!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey im just giving an update..

On the home page, i still get these weird heiroglpyics letters even after i cleared my cookies.  Sometimes it lasts for a few hours sometimes a few minutes.  This happens only on the home page, if i go to view the "forums" while my homepage is all filled with a LOOOOONG page of heiroglypics the forum works fine.. its just the homepage.. i just googled "specktra forum" and thats how i access specktra.

I also have to press Cntrl-F5 to clear my cache.. or i cannot see a single new post even if there is a week worth of replies...  I also created a thread and it doesnt show up on the main list of threads yet i see people replying when i view my thread through my user CP..??


----------



## Lyssah (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm having issues with it updating my mood status, and I can't view any new posts... after I've replied in a thread it shows me only up to my reply, yet I get the daily notification that shows me there has been a number of posts after mine. I also can't thank anyone. It was working fine until today.. really strange.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey thanks Janice the new site is great and I know it may take a while to work out the kinks the problem I have is the site not remembering me when I go on to this page, also a minor one the posts use to get blacked out to indicate you had read these ones before but now the dont so I end up sifting through the same fotds also I can't get on to Specktra.net unless I put /forum after it, the home page wont appear anymore it gives a message saying database error


----------



## SuSana (Jan 8, 2009)

First this was happening:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_(Not sure if any of these have been mentioned) 

When I click "Forums" this is the message I get...so I have to go thru user User CP or New Posts then click on a forum or thread that way 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/image.php?type=dberrorDatabase errorThe database has encountered a problem.Please try the following:

Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser. 
Open the www.specktra.net home page, then try to open another page. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 
The www.specktra.net forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists. 
We apologise for any inconvenience.
_

 

Now this is happening.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_ 
 I cannot access the site. I get a "page cannot be displayed" error. This happened to me all of yesterday evening. Both from typing the URL directly, and from clicking a link within a thread subscription notice email._

 
I couldn't see the site at all from home which I tried Firefox & Safari.  I tried it right before I left home and as soon as I got to work, which is IE, it works.  At home I cleared everything and tried so many different combos to try to get it to show up, but nothing.  The only good thing is that I'm not seeing the ads lol.


----------



## n_c (Jan 8, 2009)

Janice, I still see ads and I cant see my posts when I reply to FOTD's. I've logged out, cleared cookies and logged back in. Still the same, thanks.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am can see ads even though I am a premium member. Just wanted to let you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
As of today, I am still seeing ads as well. Also, I cannot access my CP, the system keeps asking me over and over again to login.


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_As of today, I am still seeing ads as well. Also, I cannot access my CP, the system keeps asking me over and over again to login._

 
I am having a similar problem - not with the ads but with trying to get into the CP/accessing my messages.  It keeps asking me to log in over and over again when I click on "list messages" - but the top links where the new messages come in seems to be working okay (I managed to be able to reply to the messages there but I'm concerned because I have a sale thread and need to be able to reply to people so I don't even know if my replies made it through or not).


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2009)

I need *specific error documentation* from members when you are reporting issues. It's the only way we can help you. If you're thrown an error code please let us know what it is and what page you were on when it happened.

_If you are experiencing problems with logging in, having problems seeing forums, not able to see your PM, etc and don't mind us logging into your account to replicate the problem. Please change your password to something generic and send a PM to *Technical Admin* with the generic password and a DETAILED explanation of the issue you are experiencing so that Adam can try to replicate the issue and resolve it._


----------



## joey444 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Can't see the reply to my threads??*

I don't think I've ever had this happen before and I'm not sure if perhaps it's because of something I did but I posted two threads yesterday and I can't see any of the replies??  When I go into it, I only see what I posted?  LOL..I'm probably not going to be able to see replies to this either??? 

Not sure if this is where to post this so feel free to move!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Can't see the reply to my threads??*

It happens to me too. 

I think it just has to do with all of the changes to the site, system's just working itself out right now.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Can't see the reply to my threads??*

Try clearing your brower's cache...

What I've been doing is hitting Ctrl and F5 keys at the same time, and it clears everything.


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Can't see the reply to my threads??*

Mine are not showing up either. Thing is, if you click on my profile, you can see the post! I posted in the thread about the sale under MAC Chat. Based on my time, I should be #16. I'm not in the thread at all.

I also updated my profile yesterday and the changes are gone today.

JF


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 9, 2009)

Right now I can't see the reputations in my User Control Panel and even though I use F5 a lot there are some posts today in threads that weren't there yesterday between the posts that I could read.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Right now I can't see the reputations in my User Control Panel and even though I use F5 a lot there are some posts today in threads that weren't there yesterday between the posts that I could read._

 
Same issue with the reputation... I can't see who thanked me and although i can thank people, i can't give reputation to them (the little icon under each username has disappeared)


----------



## sinergy (Jan 9, 2009)

I couldnt log in last night! every time I would it would say redirecting and take me right back to the home page with the login boxes blank!! and it started again this morning, but by some miracle i was able to log in finally.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 9, 2009)

I have deleted cookies but it is not working. I still face all the same problems. And it seems to get worse because I can't access the site at all for the last two days.


----------



## candycane80 (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I have deleted cookies but it is not working. I still face all the same problems. And it seems to get worse because I can't access the site at all for the last two days._

 
Same thing here exactly kinda frustrating what to do???


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 9, 2009)

Just wanted to report that I am still seeing ads.  Seems like the site is still quite buggy.  I will continue to report any issues that I have.


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 9, 2009)

argh... why can't I see responses to my posts, especially in subscribed threads. When i look at the new post list, I see that someone has replied but when I open the thread all i see is my last post. 

I understand this whole thing is a work in progress, but it's rather frustrating. Posts keep disappearing.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When will it be back to normal?


----------



## wynchester76 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Private Messages Not Showing*

HI! I am getting my email notifications that i have a private msg but when i log into specktra to read, respond, etc there is no message there so i am not able to respond to people regarding my sale items--i didn't have this problem prior to the "new" site. Help if I am doing something wrong please


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Private Messages Not Showing*

When I go to my messages I have to hit F5 and it will show the messages


----------



## wynchester76 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Private Messages Not Showing*

tried it--no go; however my sale list isn't updating either--so weird its shows my last log in as last nite which i just logged out & back in again


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Private Messages Not Showing*

hit cntrl+F5 a few times until it shows


----------



## redambition (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Just wanted to report that I am still seeing ads.  Seems like the site is still quite buggy.  I will continue to report any issues that I have._

 
My ads have come back too - i have tried clearing the cache but that didn't work.

I'm also finding the site to be running extremely slowly, even when typing my post responses it's taking longer than usual for the letters to show up.  Is there flash being used on the pages? i seem to experience this issue on any sites that use flash because my surfing computer is an older mac and flash has to run through rosetta (ie... realllllllllly sloooooooooooowly) - so if it's flash it's not a bug and i just have to put up with it


----------



## nunu (Jan 9, 2009)

Any gold, silver or bronze supporters still see the adverts? Because i do..


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes I do too.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't see my 'thanks' in my User CP though I can see I've been thanked under my comments if that makes sense.

It takes ages to submit replies. I often have to click submit again and hope it doesn't double post.

Oh I can still see ads too.


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 9, 2009)

I've got several problems.. first, none of bookmarks I had or google links to specktra forums thread work, every of them takes me to specktra site! also when I have new messages and log on, it keeps showing messages which I already have read as new but not new messages until I eventually delete some of the read ones, then they show.. tried mozilla and opera, it worked correctly for some time on opera but then it stopped, also, I tried on bf's laptop (he wanted to shoot me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and mostly it worked but again, not always... can't figure out what's happening exactly


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't even get to specktra to load on my computer. It works on my cell phone though...Any ideas? Do I need to delete the cookies and cache on my computer? TIA!


----------



## SuSana (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Any gold, silver or bronze supporters still see the adverts? Because i do.._

 
Me too now!  At work I didn't though and that was only a couple of hours ago.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jan 10, 2009)

Same here, still have ad's but it's working better then it did this morning.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 10, 2009)

I still have ads as well.  Also I am still having to refresh to see which threads I have read and which I have not.  Specktra has been extremely slow everytime that I try to load it, access various threads, and post.  I know that you are working on all of this but I just wanted to keep you updated on the problems I am having.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 10, 2009)

The site is really slow right now again and I hardly can load the pages.

This window opens a lot now:






It is in German but it says that I want to download the listed application.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 10, 2009)

I am still having to hit F5 to see new posts and every so often I come to a page where I hear a noise like a door opening and closing!  Bizarre.


----------



## rbella (Jan 10, 2009)

I still have the ads.  I have to refresh each thread every day to get new posts and I have to refresh after I post to make sure my message got posted.  I have to refresh every time I read a pm to make sure it is marked as read, otherwise it will continue to show as "unread".  I also can't type for shizz.  It is really slow for me.

I know this sucks, Janice, to be the one having to deal with all this.  But, in the long run it will be better.  Thanks for working so hard to give us a better Specktra.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 10, 2009)

I have to re-login just about everytime I click a thread.


----------



## Janice (Jan 10, 2009)

Just wanted to let you all know that I am doing my best to be a voice of urgency on your issues. For now the step I have taken is to lease a new dedicated server at a new facility that has support experienced in dealing with large, active forums. I hope that this move with solve many of the accessibility issues people are experiencing. The new server will have 3x the amount of RAM the current server has, Specktra is a database intensive site. The additional RAM means that the site will be faster hopefully addressing the complaints of slow loads. 

As far as the refresh and PM issue goes, we are still working diligently to solve it. As before, volunteers willing to change their account password to something generic and send a detailed explanation of the specific issues they have should send a PM to Adam via the *technical admin* account. 

I hope to have this all sorted out within the next few days. There may be a few hours of downtime as we move everything to the new server early AM on Monday.

I'm sorry this has been such a nightmare, it's breaking my heart. I just want to get everything worked out and the site functioning to the previous level of comfort and stability Specktra provided before.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I still have ads as well.  Also I am still having to refresh to see which threads I have read and which I have not.  Specktra has been extremely slow everytime that I try to load it, access various threads, and post.  I know that you are working on all of this but I just wanted to keep you updated on the problems I am having._

 
As of today, this is also my experience.  Just wanted to report in.

I'm so sorry the upgrade has gone so roughly, Janice.  Just want you to know I am willing to ride it out and hang in there with you.  I know you are doing everything possible to resolve these issues.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_*I'm sorry this has been such a nightmare, it's breaking my heart*. I just want to get everything worked out and the site functioning to the previous level of comfort and stability Specktra provided before._

 





I am sure everything will be back to normal soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am looking forward to the new server. You've created such a lovely community that everyone loves and feels so cosy in that we all love to spend a lot of time here and chat and so squeeze every single byte out of the server!

Thank you so much for your hard work! And please don't be sad because that would break my heart!


----------



## rbella (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is what I get whenever I want press "View First Unread Post", whenever I need to refresh a thread because it isn't updated (usually every thread), or if I want to reply:

*The server at Specktra.Net | The definitive independent MAC Cosmetics authority! is taking too long to respond.*


*The requested site did not respond to a connection request and the browser has stopped waiting for a reply.*

*    * Could the server be experiencing high demand or a temporary outage?  Try again later.*
*    * Are you unable to browse other sites? Check the computer's network connection.*
*    * Is your computer or network protected by a firewall or proxy?  Incorrect settings can interfere with Web browsing.*
*·Still having trouble? Consult your network administrator or Internet provider for assistance.*


----------



## redambition (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I'm sorry this has been such a nightmare, it's breaking my heart. I just want to get everything worked out and the site functioning to the previous level of comfort and stability Specktra provided before._

 
Thank you Janice for all of the hard work that you are putting into this this migration - there are huge amounts of work involved with them, especially when unforseen issues crop up.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_Thank you Janice for all of the hard work that you are putting into this this migration - there are huge amounts of work involved with them, especially when unforseen issues crop up._

 
Ditto. And I can only imagine how data intensive this site is.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 11, 2009)

I still cant access the site from home. I am wondering if its a server problem on my end, I can access the site from my google phone and on my moms laptop. So I will contact my internet company and see what they have to say & to see if the problem is on my end. Very strange...
Thanks sooo much Janice for all your hard work on trying to fix the bugs on the site!


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 11, 2009)

Janie or other mods, I was researching how to become a premium member, and when you click on the link in Janice's signature, it takes you to this page:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f182/s...rmation-48242/

Which is great because it tells you all about the different kinds of premium memberships.

But then, when I went to go click on the payments page to select one to purchase, the link - which is http://www.specktra.net/payments.php - sent me to the blog.

How do I find the purchase page?


----------



## Janice (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Janie or other mods, I was researching how to become a premium member, and when you click on the link in Janice's signature, it takes you to this page:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f182/s...rmation-48242/

Which is great because it tells you all about the different kinds of premium memberships.

But then, when I went to go click on the payments page to select one to purchase, the link - which is http://www.specktra.net/payments.php - sent me to the blog.

How do I find the purchase page? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/payments.php would be the new URL for a direct links to the subscription page. You can also access it through your UserCP under "Paid Subscriptions".


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Janice!!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 12, 2009)

Reporting in - the site this morning for me is ad-free and much faster!  Thanks Janice for all your efforts!


----------



## Willa (Jan 12, 2009)

Add free for me too! Thanks!

But still slow and I have to hit f5 to see updates
Also, in the chatter section I now see the MAC MUA rant thread, is it normal, did you change it's place?


----------



## nunu (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Reporting in - the site this morning for me is ad-free and much faster! Thanks Janice for all your efforts!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Add free for me too! Thanks!

But still slow and I have to hit f5 to see updates
Also, in the chatter section I now see the MAC MUA rant thread, is it normal, did you change it's place?_

 
It's ad free for me too!
Thanks a lot for your hard work Janice, we really appreciate it


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 12, 2009)

Ad free here too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much Janice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The newer mac smileys however are not working yet.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I can't even get to specktra to load on my computer. It works on my cell phone though...Any ideas? Do I need to delete the cookies and cache on my computer? TIA!_

 
This is happening to me also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think its just my internet service or house though, my friend tried to get on Specktra at her work computers also and the same thing was happening.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 12, 2009)

You guys, I finally had to just power down my modem and routers and leave them off for a good fifteen minutes, after I did that, I could get on the site.  

I've been off since...at least Thursday.  I hope you get connectivity soon.


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 12, 2009)

Just updating since a few days ago I am having more problems than I started with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am getting database errors to several pages across the site, pages I could previously access. Also I now cant reply to my PMs either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have deleted my cache and cookies as well so I know that cant be the problem.

I know the transition has been a little rough, hopefully it will be back to plain sailing soon


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 12, 2009)

No ads for me today as well.  Although like many others I am still having to refresh to see new posts.  The new server seems to be making things load a lot faster!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2009)

We're not on the new server yet, but Adam has been tweaking the site to get better performance which has really been working today!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_We're not on the new server yet, but Adam has been tweaking the site to get better performance which has really been working today!_

 

Thanks Adam!! 

Things are running so much smoother today!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 12, 2009)

The little lips logo icon used on bookmarks and on Firefox tabs seems to have vanished and is now just a globe.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 13, 2009)

Turned my modem off for an hour and now Specktra is working in my house :]


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 13, 2009)

I wanted to post new swatches in the Dame Edna swatch thread and after posting there is a database error on page two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now it is working.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 13, 2009)

In the facebook thread I had a mysql error:

*Warning*: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: User specktra_drupal has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in */home/specktra/public_html/includes/common.inc(1369) : eval()'d code* on line *6*
Error connecting to mysql


----------



## Septemba (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned yet but if you're accessing Specktra from a Google search, the page will take you to the index/blog rather than the thread. But if you just insert a 'forum/' after '.net' then it'll load up as normal. (Not with caps though which is odd.) HTH


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't think your modem has anything to do with it actually. Personally, I have the most issues accessing this site during PEAK USAGE TIMES. I think there are probably load issues with this site. Too many people hitting the site at the same time.  Did you guys share with your developers how many hits you get a day when you started planning your migration?

You probably need to upgrade your hosting


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 13, 2009)

My modem definitely had something to do with it and it definitely had nothing to do with peak time or non peak time.  It was my home access that was wonky.  I could go to my work place during any hour and access just fine.


----------



## Janice (Jan 13, 2009)

There are a mixture of issues, one is indeed that peak usage times thrash the hardware and cause mySQL errors. A few pages ago I stated I have procured new hardware, we will be making the migration once we're fully prepared so that we have as seamless experience as possible (minus the time it takes for DNS updates which will be out of our control).


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_My modem definitely had something to do with it and it definitely had nothing to do with peak time or non peak time.  It was my home access that was wonky.  I could go to my work place during any hour and access just fine._

 
If you've never had issues accessing Specktra before with that same modem then you really can eliminate that as a theory. 

I do this for a living you can trust me on that.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_There are a mixture of issues, one is indeed that peak usage times thrash the hardware and cause mySQL errors. A few pages ago I stated I have procured new hardware, we will be making the migration once we're fully prepared so that we have as seamless experience as possible (minus the time it takes for DNS updates which will be out of our control)._

 
excellent 

you also might want to think about setting up a redundant site on another server. If for whatever reason your primary web server craps out you can set up an automatic cut-over. That way, there's minimal impact felt to your visitors.

Let me know if you need help at all. I can make some time for my fav message board.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 13, 2009)

Heyy..

My threads/posts aren't showing up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just made one loooooooong thread in the FOTD section and it's not showing up on the main page with all the FOTDs. If I search for it however, I can find it.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 13, 2009)

The BBCode for the size of the font - like [SIZE=1 ] -  is currently not working.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 13, 2009)

*issues with the new site*

Hey! I've noticed that ever since the site changed over to the new format, i've been having a lot of problems! If i go back to a page i previously visted (even hours before) i always have to refresh it to see the new posts. I also had trouble getting into my inbox. It kept asking for my passowrd even though i was already signed in and i kept signing in but it wouldn't let me access it! That was last week and so far, eveything seems ok but then today when i tried to PM a member back, it brought me to google and it said this link appears to be broken! I tired about 5 more times to re-send the Pm and it finally worked! Anyone else encounter little bumps?

And thanks to all the mods who keep making Specktra better & better! Its my fave forum!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not seeing any ads now either so thanks for sorting that out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, since the upgrade, I've been unable to access any Specktra pages at all from my work PC. I've cleared out my cache and cookies etc., refreshed pages endlessly, all to no avail. I get a network timeout error every time. My work PC is running Windows XP Professional and the same error occurs with Firefox, IE and Chrome. From what I've read in other MAC-related comunities, many others are having the same problem.

I assume at least in my case that it's unlikely to be related to peak usage times as I'm in the UK. Anyway, for whatever reason, I'm having no problems using Firefox on my laptop running Vista.


----------



## soco210 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: issues with the new site*

I wasn't having any major problems until today actually.  (a few minor ones with pre-saved links and updates...nothing big) I can't access the sale/ISO forums at all.  A friend of mine just posted her sale and wanted me to check it and it won't let me in to see her sale or to even see my own...  Definately a bump!  Hopefully everything will be up and running soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm having withdrawl from one of my fav sites!!! <3


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: issues with the new site*

i'm having issues too, my replies aren't showing up... and i put up a new forum topic and it says i have 4 responses but they aren't showing up either =(!!! i don't even know if this will show up! haha.. i hope it starts working soon!!


----------



## franimal (Jan 13, 2009)

I haven't been able to access specktra for more than a week. I've tried everything including deleting cache & cookies, turning off my modem overnight, different browsers, changing my IP address, and still I can't access the site. I hooked up my bf's ps3 to my internet and it still won't work. I can access from my cell phone and from work though. Thank goodness I'm still logged into my username from my work because it won't let me log on through the cell phone. I have been spending every single lunch at my desk at work for the past week just to peep the newest threads. I can't wait till Specktra is up and running again for me.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 13, 2009)

Right now I cant use the "New Posts" link and I get this error:

Text Link Ads script error: local_53928.xml is not writable. Please set write permissions on local_53928.xml.


----------



## soco210 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: issues with the new site*

hey!  I emailed Janice about this and she said to refresh and it should work.  It worked for me so try it out hopefully it works for you too


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_In the facebook thread I had a mysql error:

*Warning*: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: User specktra_drupal has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in */home/specktra/public_html/includes/common.inc(1369) : eval()'d code* on line *6*
Error connecting to mysql_

 
I've been getting this error when I click on some threads, but I've also been getting this error:

Database errorThe database has encountered a problem.Please try the following:

Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser. 
Open the www.specktra.net home page, then try to open another page. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 
The Specktra.Net | The definitive independent MAC Cosmetics authority! forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists. 
We apologise for any inconvenience.

Thanks for all for all your hard work.  My view is working well, now!


----------



## Janice (Jan 13, 2009)

For those of you having accessibility issues if you could PLEASE send me the following information via email (janice at specktra dot net)

Are you typing http:// www. specktra. net? Have you cleared the cookies on the computer and tried visiting from a new browser session? Have you reset your modem and/or router? What error message is being displayed in your browser? Is there anyway you can send me a screenshot of what you see when you visit thehttp:// www. specktra. net URL?


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 14, 2009)

*Site doesn't show up for me on home computer..*

But Specktra works on a school computer instead. I think other people have this issue as well but are unable to post it up, since Specktra doesn't work on their home computer. Is there a way to resolve this? Specktra works fine on the school computer.


----------



## Janice (Jan 14, 2009)

I was informed that the refresh issue should have been resolved as of this afternoon. Can I get some feedback if it's is / is not an issue from you all?


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Site doesn't show up for me on home computer..*

I had this problem to. My boyfriend had to fix it for me. I can't remember how to do it though. It has something to do with your computer's IP address changing and Specktra is blocking it. You have to unblock it some how. 

I'll have to ask about it more. 

I'm not able to get to the Product Swatches today for some reason.


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 14, 2009)

i hope this hasn't been posted already, but one thing that's really irking me is the new posts. whenever i go to check them, everything's all mixed up. like one thread i posted a reply to at least a week ago is still at the top of the page, when there's surely been new posts since then, and it's not a sticky thread, either.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_For those of you having accessibility issues if you could PLEASE send me the following information via email (janice at specktra dot net)_

 
I will be happy to do this as soon as I'm back at work tomorrow morning (GMT). Thanks for looking into this; we all appreciate your hard work.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok.. it took me SEVEN times to log in tonite and it won't keep me logged in aka "remember me" since I was on the site numerous times today. What is wrong?


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I was informed that the refresh issue should have been resolved as of this afternoon. Can I get some feedback if it's is / is not an issue from you all?_

 
Only in part - at least for me anyway. The main forum pages are updating and they are all good, showing where new posts have been made in threads within that forum etc etc - but the individual threads are not. When I go into a thread the new posts shown in the main forum page arent being updated in the thread itself - I still have to reload individual threads


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^ ditto me too...However I can't click on User CP, fotd, etc  without getting and error message 


http://www.specktra.net/forum/image.php?type=dberrorDatabase errorThe database has encountered a problem.Please try the following:

Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser. 
Open the www.specktra.net home page, then try to open another page. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 
The Specktra.Net | The definitive independent MAC Cosmetics authority! forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists. 
We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 15, 2009)

I am having a lot better luck with not having to refresh after every thread that is read but it has still happened to me a few times today.


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 15, 2009)

Specktra hasn't (and still) doesn't work from my home computer. Anything with specktra.net in the address didn't load at all. I'm only able to get on Specktra now through a Virtual Private Network from my school, which is a pain. I have no idea what the problem is. I've tried restarting my router and modem to no avail.


----------



## Willa (Jan 15, 2009)

At this time, I still need to refresh the threads to see the updates


----------



## franimal (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_For those of you having accessibility issues if you could PLEASE send me the following information via email (janice at specktra dot net)

Are you typing http:// www. specktra. net? Have you cleared the cookies on the computer and tried visiting from a new browser session? Have you reset your modem and/or router? What error message is being displayed in your browser? Is there anyway you can send me a screenshot of what you see when you visit thehttp:// www. specktra. net URL?_

 

Hi Janice, I still cannot get on. I sent you a screenshot on the 13th. I'm not sure if you got it. I have done all that was suggested above and I still haven't been able to access the site.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 16, 2009)

OMG...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the first time Ive been able to access the site in about a week. Ive tried everything - clearing cookies, clearing my cache, different browsers, checking for malware/trojans/viruses, lots of crazy Msconfig stuff, restarting my router, etc etc and the only thing that worked was accessing the site through a proxy site. I came across a little tidbit of information on some tech forum and a user suggested to someone that they should try a proxy.. From there I did some googling and voila... Here I am.  I dont know what a proxy site is really, and why I can connect through one... Any techies out there care to shed some light on the subject?  This is the error I get when I try to connect to Specktra without the proxy site: Page Load Error: The server at Specktra.net is taking too long to respond.   Janice - thanks for all of your hard work. I hope that it all gets sorted out soon.  *There are a few other bugs but I think they are being caused by the proxy site... I'm not sure really.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 16, 2009)

Specktra is back for me! 

I was unable to access it at work.  Then it came back but was stroppy.  
This morning, everything seems to be working fine! Thank you! 
I will give it another go tonight when I get home to ensure its refreshing properly for me...


----------



## Janice (Jan 16, 2009)

To those of you accessing the site through a proxy or unable to access the site at all.

From home can you do the following:

    * Press Window Key + R
    * In the "Open" text box enter "cmd" and press "Ok"
    * In the black box that pops up, enter the following commands SEPARATELY "tracert specktra.net" "ping specktra.net" and lastly "ping 72.52.140.32" pressing enter after each command and copy and pasting the results from each into a email to me. [email protected]

Again, I know this is asking quite a bit but is our last chance at figuring out what is causing this problem plaguing so many people.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 16, 2009)

^^
I will do this first thing when I get home this afternoon and email you. 
Currently I'm at work and it works fine here.
Thanks for all your hard work! I know we'll get it fixed up


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 16, 2009)

^^I did it and emailed it off to you Janice. It was a bit tricky figuring out how to copy/paste from the CMD Prompt. If any of you are having trouble, what you do is Right Click in the CMD window, then select "Select All" from the drop down list. The background will turn white if you did this part correctly, like a negative. Then you just double right click and you should be able to paste the windows contents into a document.


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 16, 2009)

Specktra finally works on my home computer! And I didn't do anything, so whatever you did Janice, or the techies did, it works now!


----------



## Janice (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok, with the help of all of you who sent me the advanced data I requested earlier today we were able to trace the problem back to a anti-DOS (denial of service) server side program that literally went rouge banning people's IP addresses. I asked for the log of banned IP's to be erased and as soon as that was done the site began working again for many people. 

If you are out there unable to access the site PLEASE let me know. As far as we know though, this issue has been resolved.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank You!!!! Back up again and it's feels so nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're the best Janice!


----------



## twilightessence (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: issues with the new site*

I've been having major problems with this forum-- Namely, I haven't been able to get on for two weeks! This is the first day that it mysteriously let me on. My browsers kept telling me the site didn't exist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Janice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm just happy to have you all back, that was a very rough time for all of us.


----------



## twilightessence (Jan 16, 2009)

Whoo! I haven't been able to access the site for two weeks and today I was able to. You did a great job tracking the problem, Janice, thanks!


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 17, 2009)

Yay! I'm so glad I can access the site again. My only remaining issue is that the main page is still coming up as hieroglyphics. Janice I sent you a screen shot a few days ago if that helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for all of the hard work you've done to get the site up and running again, I am so glad to be back.


----------



## Willa (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_My only remaining issue is that the main page is still coming up as hieroglyphics._

 
It does that to me, when I come on the site from my parent's place, only the Blog page


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, I am back to business woohoo!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 19, 2009)

Because of the move to the new server I guess are the newer MAC smileys back to the old directory and not in the "forum" folder yet and currently not working again.


----------



## Willa (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't use the search device
It tells me this :

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 524288 bytes) in /home/specktra/public_html/forum/search.php on line 1028


----------



## jdechant (Jan 19, 2009)

Lol...is might be just me..but when I click on a post (usually I click last page) it brings me to the first page of the post and wont let me go to page 2, 3, 4, etc...it just brings me back to page 1.???? I tried refreshing the page and that doesn't help either


----------



## ticki (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Reported technical issues / forum quirks & bugs*

i can't click to any other pages than the first in a list.

searches bring up pages of topics but when i click any of the other ones, only the first comes up.

threads with multiple pages will only allow me to see the first page.  clicking on last or any of the numbers doesn't do anything.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm having a problem since 3pm. If a thread has more than one page, i can't see them. So, i can't see posts other than those on the first page of the thread. I can't access to others profile pages, it says that i'm not a registered user, although i am logged in.
I will not even be able to see any replies to this post...


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Reported technical issues / forum quirks & bugs*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ticki* 

 
_i can't click to any other pages than the first in a list.

searches bring up pages of topics but when i click any of the other ones, only the first comes up.

threads with multiple pages will only allow me to see the first page. clicking on last or any of the numbers doesn't do anything._

 
I second this..I was just going to post the same problem lol


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Reported technical issues / forum quirks & bugs*

i'm having the same problems as ticki and prinsesa. I can only view the first page of the thread and clicking on other page numbers just refreshes the thread back to the first page.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Reported technical issues / forum quirks & bugs*

Same problem here too.


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Reported technical issues / forum quirks & bugs*

Same problem as well...


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys. I can only view the first page of a thread. For example I click on the latest available page of a thread I want to view, but it takes me to page one. In order to post this I clicked on this thread and did a quick reply without being able to get the the most recent page.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Reported technical issues / forum quirks & bugs*

Same here! so frustrating!!


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jan 19, 2009)

*Can't get to any Last Pages! help!*

I can't get to the last pages on anything on here. I don't know how else to post something because it just sits on page one even if I click last page or go through all the numbers it just reloads page one! 

Someone help please!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 19, 2009)

It works now thank you!


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 19, 2009)

Fixed, thanks!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 19, 2009)

Eveything goes on smoothly, thank you so much!!


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Jan 19, 2009)

Font & Font Size Issues: 

The font size I select doesn't match up to my preview 
After I click on preview it changes to the smallest font size possible 

For some reason it only happens with certain fonts <--- Like this for example...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ???


----------



## ashleydawn (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm trying to make a FOTD post and I keep getting this error message:

*Fatal error*:  Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 17 bytes) in */home/specktra/public_html/forum/includes/functions_search.php* on line *197*

What does this mean?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm not getting any emails about new thread posts, but in my User CP it still says I'm subscribed to them...has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I'm not getting any emails about new thread posts, but in my User CP it still says I'm subscribed to them...has this happened to anyone else?_

 

Same here and I'm not getting PM emails either, I have to check in everyday to check. I also noticed all of the post's on my sales thread are gone. I sent a PM to Janice so hopefully it will be fixed soon


----------



## Willa (Jan 26, 2009)

Still can't do a search


----------



## Janice (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Still can't do a search



_

 
What is the issue with the search function?


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Report broken links*

Not sure if this is the right place to put this but the search option is not that great after the change.
For example, now when i search say "sketch eyeshadow for sale" i get error but if I type "Sketch" then what shows up is only threads where people mentioned the color only. Before the change if i wrote " sketch for sale" I would get the sale threads that involved the color and sometimes thread where the color was mentioned. Pretty much search option are not as good anymore. I think that if you type "sketch" it should list anything that has that name linked to it not just certain threads.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 26, 2009)

^^^ I can't search in the MAIN search box which would search the entire site. I can only search within individual forums when I'm IN that forum.

When you guys log in - is the Forum Jump menu available for you to click on immediately (the one at the bottom of the screen)? Mine's still not reappeared. I have to click on any random forum to get access to it and then click on the actual forum I want to view.

It's pretty annoying.


----------



## Janice (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Report broken links*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smokin' Jo* 

 
_Not sure if this is the right place to put this but the search option is not that great after the change.
For example, now when i search say "sketch eyeshadow for sale" i get error but if I type "Sketch" then what shows up is only threads where people mentioned the color only. Before the change if i wrote " sketch for sale" I would get the sale threads that involved the color and sometimes thread where the color was mentioned. Pretty much search option are not as good anymore. I think that if you type "sketch" it should list anything that has that name linked to it not just certain threads._

 
I just typed "Sketch Sale" in the search box, then clicked the "Forum" search selection at the top left of returned search results and at least 10 sale threads popped up. 

There are two different types of searches one is "Content" and the other is "Forum". Content is to find an article or a color collection or a image uploaded to the gallery. Forum is to search for keywords mentioned in the forum.


----------



## Janice (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_^^^ I can't search in the MAIN search box which would search the entire site. I can only search within individual forums when I'm IN that forum._

 
Please read my post above, I think that many users may not see that there are two different types of searches for you to utilize now.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_
When you guys log in - is the Forum Jump menu available for you to click on immediately (the one at the bottom of the screen)? Mine's still not reappeared. I have to click on any random forum to get access to it and then click on the actual forum I want to view.

It's pretty annoying._

 
First time I've heard this feature request, I can fix annoying issues pretty easy as long as I am aware of them.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jan 27, 2009)

I havent been able to do a search either from the top main box. I go into forums and then do it...still not getting any specktra emails either.


----------



## Willa (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_What is the issue with the search function?_

 
Ahhh Janice, it works today


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Feb 2, 2009)

Is anyone else still not getting specktras emails?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Is anyone else still not getting specktras emails?_

 
Still not getting emails :/ but if you check your User CP, it should show your subscribed threads in order of what was replied to most recently, that's what I've been doing and it keeps me on top of things.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Is anyone else still not getting specktras emails?_

 
ME!  I am not getting any emails from specktra. I only know about them when I sign in to find out!  I am getting replies to posts that I am subscribed to but NO MAIL notification!

I even went in and re-did my address and everything, hoping that would help. It didn't.


----------



## Janice (Feb 2, 2009)

Hrmm, I thought we fixed that issue. Is your spam folder catching messages from Specktra?


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_ME!  I am not getting any emails from specktra. I only know about them when I sign in to find out!  I am getting replies to posts that I am subscribed to but NO MAIL notification!

I even went in and re-did my address and everything, hoping that would help. It didn't._

 

I'm not even getting those, I'm getting nothing from specktra so I check in every day and answer my PM's. The first week or so of the changes I was getting them but havent for quite awhile now.

I checked my spam folder and they arent going their & cleared old cookies, ect . Everything OK on my side, any suggestions??


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Hrmm, I thought we fixed that issue. Is your spam folder catching messages from Specktra?_

 
Mine is not. I am on this computer all day and I always check my spam folder because of work. Nothing from Specktra. FlaLadyB


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 6, 2009)

The new MAC smileys don't work again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They are back in the old folder.


----------



## michelle79 (Feb 6, 2009)

I keep having to click login to show that I'm logged in. This happens everytime I visit.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 

 
_Mine is not. I am on this computer all day and I always check my spam folder because of work. Nothing from Specktra. FlaLadyB_

 


I'm on the computer all day also and I'm still not getting them either. I've checked my spam folders and settings a few times.  I make sure to check in through out the day...I got a couple PM's from members and none of them are getting theirs either. I mentioned to them to let you guys know by posting the information here.


----------



## jrm (Feb 23, 2009)

Yet again I do my check back to specktra.net to see if the site is actually fixed or remotely working or if anyone seems to have bothered fixing *anything *with it...  and yet again, I'm disappointed.  For a site I used to visit multiple daily, and even *donated* to shortly before the change (and have been regretting it ever since) I'm basically completely lost for words.  I just have no interest using a site that I find painful to use.  It just gets me unbelievably ANGRY.

The size of the site still makes navigation woeful... a 900 odd wide pixel main window that doesn't expand even auto expand like every other bloody forum site?  What the hell.  I'm on a screen with nearly 1700 pixels wide.  It makes navigation painful at best.  I've been told I have to 'live' with this one - awesome.  I can understand why the change - it means everything gets caught in that lovely CMS style window that annoys the hell out of me and makes navigations around the forum painful.  I don't give a flying [email protected]#$ about the main site - I never go there.  I go straight to the forums.  I don't give a damn about the rest of the content on the site, and yet you want to push it on me and make navigating the useful part of the site painful.  Bravo for awesome web design.

Let's see what else ... the navigation on threads is still awful and busted:





This seems to have been attempted to be fixed numerous times, and still isn't working right.

I don't get emailed when I get private messages, or sometimes I'll get an email saying I've gotten a private message - and then I visit the site, and it's not there until possibly days later.

Updates on threads don't get emailed to be unleess I visit the site.  This kinda defeats the purpose of not visiting the site until a thread I'm initerested in is updated.

I'm sure I can list more problems - but these are the main pet peeves.  It's been what - nearly 2 months of enduring a site that's broken and seems more oriented to the site owners making money from advertising than providing a resource for cosmetics lovers.


Regards
An ex-specktra lover.


----------



## Janice (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry you feel the way you do, unfortunately you are the only account reporting these issues  (though I am not so naive to think it is isolated only to you). You haven't contacted me to report any ongoing issues, the technical team hasn't had any opportunity to use your account to diagnose the issues it is experiencing. I fail to recognize what element in your screenshot is busted, can you explain?

As far as advertising on the site goes, it's a necessary evil. I have all the love in the world for this community, but I lack unlimited pocketbooks to fund the costs the site incurs on a daily/monthly/yearly basis. A moot point regardless as a premium member you do not see ads, thank you for your support of the site.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ Is it because the page numbers are not in sequence....????


----------



## jrm (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Is it because the page numbers are not in sequence....????_

 
The text is on multiple lines - it's a bug since the new CMS went in..  It only happens on particular pages / threads oddly enough.  I'm guessing it's relating to trying to fit all of the page elements inside the main site and not aligning perfectly.  I've seen advertisements (when not logged in earlier) also have weird alignment issues on particular pages.  All of this is under Firefox 3.0.6 if it helps any.


----------



## emmy282 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm having a slight problem: when I go to the Double Dazzle swatch thread, it doesn't detect that I'm logged in, but when I go to log in, it says I already am. 
Not a mayor problem at all, but it means I can't subscribe to it, or thank posters or anything like that.
Has this happened to anyone else?

P.S.: This only happens on that thread, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

I get this almost every 5 minutes that I am logged on to the forum...any thread it is not specific to a certain one .. Not sure if it is my PC or not...But I have never gotten this on Specktra previously and I don't get this on no other forums I visit.

Oops! This link appears broken.
*Suggestions:*


View cached copy of page from Google 
Go to www.­specktra.­net/­forum 
Go to specktra.­net 
Search on Google:


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm still not getting any Specktra emails regarding my PM's or forum updates. I've written to 2 different people, is there anything else I can do or write to?

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Janice (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I get this almost every 5 minutes that I am logged on to the forum...any thread it is not specific to a certain one .. Not sure if it is my PC or not...But I have never gotten this on Specktra previously and I don't get this on no other forums I visit.

Oops! This link appears broken.
*Suggestions:*


View cached copy of page from Google 
Go to www.­specktra.­net/­forum 
Go to specktra.­net 
Search on Google: 
_

 
I've reported this to the technical team. Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_I'm still not getting any Specktra emails regarding my PM's or forum updates. I've written to 2 different people, is there anything else I can do or write to?

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Hi Cheryl, as far as we can tell this issue has been resolved. The only thing I can think of is that your email provider might have blacklisted the specktra domain.


----------



## COBI (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't have the ability to "thank" anyone anymore; was it removed?

TIA


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Janice it has not happened in the last 3 days so I think my issue has been corrected....


----------



## Dawn (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_I'm still not getting any Specktra emails regarding my PM's or forum updates. I've written to 2 different people, is there anything else I can do or write to?

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Can you please PM me your current e-mail address and I will make sure it is the one the PM notices are being sent to.
Thanks.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_I'm still not getting any Specktra emails regarding my PM's or forum updates. I've written to 2 different people, is there anything else I can do or write to?

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Same here, still not receiving any emails from Specktra


----------



## COBI (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Same here, still not receiving any emails from Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't get many, but I did notice that the couple I received recently, I did not receive e-mails like I used to.  I didn't think enough of it to mention it until I was reading here.


----------



## COBI (Mar 11, 2009)

Am I the only one that doesn't have the ability to "thank" anymore?  I notice that others have posted recent "thanks", but I can't anymore.

The only buttons I have on any thread are "quote", "multi" and "quick".  I miss thanking people!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

I only have Thanks in topic type threads...Not threads like Clearance bin,  Hauls, Fotd, Welcome,  etc...But I never have I don't think


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 11, 2009)

I can't thank in certain forums, but that's fine with me...I'm still able to thank in the 'more important' ones like Chatter.

Still not getting any emails, though


----------



## COBI (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I can't thank in certain forums, but that's fine with me...I'm still able to thank in the 'more important' ones like Chatter.

Still not getting any emails, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I only have Thanks in topic type threads...Not threads like Clearance bin, Hauls, Fotd, Welcome, etc...But I never have I don't think_

 
I know that thanks were/are only available in certain threads.  That's how it used to be for me, now I don't have it in ANY threads.  Not sure why.  For example, in the MAC Well-defined SS Discussion, I don't have the "thanks" option anymore, but I can clearly see that others are thanking recent posts.

I think it disappeared for me sometime around the end of February; at least that's when I noticed.


----------



## Janice (Mar 14, 2009)

Cobi did you change your email on the forum around the time you lost thanks? You were thrown into a "waiting confirmation" usergroup which does not have the privilege to use the Thanks! forum feature.


----------



## COBI (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Cobi did you change your email on the forum around the time you lost thanks? You were thrown into a "waiting confirmation" usergroup which does not have the privilege to use the Thanks! forum feature._

 
Yay!  I have "thanks" now.  I did change my e-mail because verizon in the northeast was bought by fairpoint, so we had forced e-mail changes.  I don't remember seeing a confirmation request e-mail, so thanks for moving me!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I've reported this to the technical team. Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hi Cheryl, as far as we can tell this issue has been resolved. The only thing I can think of is that your email provider might have blacklisted the specktra domain._

 

I checked that and even started checking my email through yahoo before opening my outlook express but it didnt make a differance. All my other emails from different forums come through fine. I'm using the same email program as before. I've had other members say they arent getting theirs either and suggested them to contact you guys, it cant be fixed unless you all are aware of it.  Dawn PM'd me today and is checking it out for me. She wrote here but I'm not getting those emails either so I didnt know about these post until just now.

Hopefully it can be fixed, I miss my forum & specktra PM emails.

Thank you Janice


----------



## Dawn (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_I checked that and even started checking my email through yahoo before opening my outlook express but it didnt make a differance. All my other emails from different forums come through fine. I'm using the same email program as before. I've had other members say they arent getting theirs either and suggested them to contact you guys, it cant be fixed unless you all are aware of it.  Dawn PM'd me today and is checking it out for me. She wrote here but I'm not getting those emails either so I didnt know about these post until just now.

Hopefully it can be fixed, I miss my forum & specktra PM emails.

Thank you Janice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It looks as if sbcglobal.net is the issue.  If you are sbcglobal.net and have an alternate e-mail, please try that and see if you start receiving the PM notices.
Thanks!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been telling people who are still having PM problems what solved my problem with the issue over the weekend. As Holstroms knows after my many emails, lol I got a google gmail account. I changed my old one here to that one and the admin here changed it on there side and it works great!!! I'm now getting my PM & forum emails. I thought it would be a pain having to check 2 different email servers but it's no problem at all, I keep my gmail window opened all day just like it was outlook express. Anyone still having problems this is a option.


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm still having issues still not staying logged in. I could go to another website for two minutes & then when I come back to Specktra I have to click login at the top right to show I'm logged in. This has been happening for awhile now. Any suggestions?


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 3, 2009)

I know I am prob just overlooking it, but I cannot find where to upload photos to my gallery? When I click on gallery, it's just everyone's photos and I do have the option to look at my gallery but I don't see anywhere to upload?


----------



## Janice (May 3, 2009)

You can upload photos via the 'contribute' tab in the top navigation bar. =]


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 3, 2009)

^^ thanks so much


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 30, 2010)

Okay, I did a thread search and could not find the answer to this question, so hope it is NOT a repeat.  I can't seem to find a search function to allow me to search the gallery for swatches.  Is there an easy way to do that?

Thanks


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Okay, I did a thread search and could not find the answer to this question, so hope it is NOT a repeat.  I can't seem to find a search function to allow me to search the gallery for swatches.  Is there an easy way to do that?

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i don't think you can search the gallery - just had a look.  however if you wanted swatches you can go to the swatch section of the ofrum where you can see threads for different brands / mac collections


----------



## michelle79 (Jul 6, 2010)

The 'Thanks' button is not showing up for me, I'm not able to thank posts.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_The 'Thanks' button is not showing up for me, I'm not able to thank posts._

 
Is this happening to you only in certain forums, or in all of them?  Some forums have the "thanks" button disabled.


----------



## michelle79 (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Is this happening to you only in certain forums, or in all of them?  Some forums have the "thanks" button disabled._

 
In all forums. I was trying to thank some posts in the 'Color Collections' forum.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 6, 2010)

Send a PM to Janice or Dawn - as admins they can look into this for you.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_The 'Thanks' button is not showing up for me, I'm not able to thank posts._

 
It looks like you changed the e-mail address linked to your Specktra account and you never confirmed the change.  It should be good now.  PM me if you are still having trouble.


----------

